# Notebook HDD - tips?



## Kurt (7 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

mir ist gerade Vorhin die Platte des VAIO Notebooks gestorben  .
Läuft zwar noch aber hackt nur rum, klackt laut und der Rechner ist soooo langsam. 
WinXP booten dauert eine volle Stunde, Win98 etwa 15 Minuten.

ALSO aus gegebenen Anlass :!: :
REGELMÄSSIGE DATENSICHERUNG NICHT VERGESSEN!

Im Rechner ist ein IBM Travelstar, die ja jetzt von Hitachi weitergeführt werden. 
*Gibt es irgendwelche Tips welche Platte ich mir anschaffen soll?*
Habe gerade bei Fujitsu gelesen: 'Lebensdauer 3 Jahre' -> die spinnen wohl!
In meinem uralt Gericom (Ja Gericom und war noch nie kaputt) ist eine Toshiba.

Kurt


----------



## SPS Markus (7 Januar 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

wenn du dir jetzt ne neue 2,5" Platte kaufst kann ich dir nur raten nicht die preiswerteste zu nehmem. Eine genaue Empfehlung  kann ich jetzt nicht geben, aber kauf dir eine mit mindestens 8MB oder besser 16MB Cache-Speicher. Damit wirst du mit Step7, oder gar WinCC flexible wesentlich glücklicher. Eine große Auswahl verschiedener Platten findest du bei www.alternate.de . Das gute hier sind das die genauen Technische Daten mit angegeben sind. Wenn du deine Auswahl getroffen hast kannst du ja mal sehen wo du die Platte in Österreich bekommst.

Markus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2005)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist gerade Vorhin die Platte des VAIO Notebooks gestorben  .
> Läuft zwar noch aber hackt nur rum, klackt laut und der Rechner ist soooo langsam.
> WinXP booten dauert eine volle Stunde, Win98 etwa 15 Minuten.



Wir hatten ein ähnliches Problem nach ca. 2,5 Jahren , 
Sony hat die Platte nicht getauscht, da die von uns 
zusätzlich gekaufte 3-Jahre-Garantieverlängerung die 
Festplatte angeblich nicht umfasste ... :evil:



			
				Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es irgendwelche Tips welche Platte ich mir anschaffen soll?



Wir setzen z. Zt. ausschließlich Seagate-HDs ein,
da diese seit Juli 2004 *fünf* Jahre Herstellergarantie haben:

http://info.seagate.com/mk/get/AMER_WARRANTY_0704_JUMP

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Zottel (7 Januar 2005)

Damit man von sowas nicht böse überrascht wird, sollte man ab und zu die Diagnosedaten des Selbstests (SMART) auslesen. Unter Linux tut das ide-smart. Für Windows gibt es ähnliche Tools, habe aber gerade keinen Namen im Kopf.


----------



## SPS Markus (8 Januar 2005)

z.B. hier : http://www.panterasoft.com

das Programm heißt "HDD Health"


----------



## Kurt (8 Januar 2005)

*Danke für die Infos und Tip's!*

Mein Vaio ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt. 
Die 'Garantieverlängerung' haben wir nicht gemacht, weil wir meinen, wenn er das erste Jahr durchhält, dann hält er auch länger.

Obwohl Gericom zu recht einen 'weniger guten' Ruf hat...
Mein UraltGericom Baujahr 98 war international im Einsatz, hat schon viel Dreck gefressen und ist bei den IBN's immer noch ein treuer Diagnose oder Parametrier-PC. 
Der Akku überbrückt nur mehr Stromausfälle von ein paar Minuten, das ist aber egal.

Kurt


----------



## smoe (8 Januar 2005)

Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt ist die Umdrehungsgeschw. Bei der normalen Notebook Kost werden aus Kostengründen leider immer noch Modelle mit 4200 U/min eingebaut. Dabei entsprechen solche Platten nicht mehr der leistungsfähigkeit moderner Systeme. Auch ältere NB's würden von schnelleren Platten profitieren. Also beim Wechsel der Platte gleich eine schnellere mit 5400 oder 7200 einbauen! Der höhere Stromverbrauch von schnelleren Platten ist nicht so arg. (lt. test von www.tomshardware.de )

smoe


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Januar 2005)

@Markus:
hast Du mir mal 'nen Feuerlöscher? Ich glaube mein PC brennt gleich:


----------



## Zottel (9 Januar 2005)

smoe schrieb:
			
		

> werden aus Kostengründen leider immer noch Modelle mit 4200 U/min eingebaut.
> smoe


Wirklich nur aus Kostengründen? Die Kreiselkräfte, die die rotierende Platte auf die Lager ausübt, steigen mit dem Quadrat der Drehzahl, Lagerverschleiß proportional zu Kraft und Drehzahl, also Drehzahl hoch 3. Vielleicht ein Grund für ein Notebook, das im Betrieb bewegt wird (ich habe meins oft genug auf den Knien oder halte es mit einer Hand), auf das äußerste an Leistung zu Verzichten.


----------

